

Want to know what a VC term sheet looks like? Sample here. - alexwestholm
http://www.technologystartuplaw.com/2008/01/11/a-sample-term-sheet-for-a-venture-capital-financing-in-a-technology-startup-involving-series-a-preferred-stock/

======
alexwestholm
An interesting read for anyone contemplating taking money. Shameless plug: if
you find this confusing, I posted a thread on Sunday that provides a good way
for founders to broaden their legal knowledge. Here it is:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110713>

------
randall
Is a dividend a normal thing for a term sheet? I've never really heard of that
before.

